# Paph Doll's Kolbold



## aquacorps (May 13, 2008)

It is a cute flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2008)

That's a pretty good red. How big?


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2008)

Nice colors on this one!


----------



## aquacorps (May 13, 2008)

Ns 7.4
Ds 6.5


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 13, 2008)

Darn cute! :clap:


----------



## Greenorchid (May 14, 2008)

Very nice... seems...liquid


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2008)

It reminds me of stawberries dipped in chlocolate. BTW what is the cross?

Rick H


----------



## goldenrose (May 14, 2008)

:drool:A DEFINITE on the want list!


----------



## Ernie (May 14, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> It reminds me of stawberries dipped in chlocolate. BTW what is the cross?
> 
> Rick H


(chuck worth X henry)  

-Ernie


----------

